# schwinn springer non-1938 model how to spot real ones from cheap repops



## abe lugo (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,
I'm currently looking for a 26" Schwinn springer I believe it might be the middle weight style. Not the locking one or the one with the pivot behind the fork. I'm looking for the one that is similar to springers everyone copies. I've seen a few "NOS" ones, but how for I tell it's a real Schwinn besides the "AS" or "S" bolts? I've noticed on some of the struts's the water drain holes are more squared off? There is also one on ebay with curved front struts

It's this style http://www.memorylane-classics.com/images/Bike Springer Forks/Springer Fork 26in Chrome.JPG

what are the tall tale signs it a real Schwinn springer of 60's vintage? putting it next to a Schwinn springer box does not convince me. also I don't might paying a decent or a bit more if the all the chrome parts are clean to really nice.

see this one http://oldroads.com/oldroads_files/337_15.jpg
how do we know it original to the bike? when did this style originate, I see there are some Monark springer of this style too.
Is there different widths because it's for "middleweight" bikes?
any help on this would be great. thanks!


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 24, 2010)

you can tell a original schwinn because the base of the stem is cast no machined and the lugs for the springer rear legs are on the back not a hole drilled thru the rear legs. the newer schwinn springers have the holes drilled thru the rear legs


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 24, 2010)

the yoke is different too


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 25, 2010)

So your telling me none of the springers with the hole through the legs are Schwinn? I find this hard to believe, there are some with the hole through the rear leg, unless these are monark style springers?  I can see where the lower pivot could be cast and not welded to the the yoke. See link, it this a monark style springer then? http://pmimages.worthpoint.com/thumbnails2/1/0707/03/1_215d55434feac9e91135f49772bf99e1.jpg


----------



## chriscokid (Jan 18, 2011)

figure it out.... I was just trying to help


----------



## slick (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow that is a really big difference! Thanks for sharing that. I don't think i've ever seen a real one now that I see the differences you pointed out.


----------



## ski (Jan 24, 2011)

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u70/madpolemaz/001-4.jpg


----------



## ski (Jan 24, 2011)

..........


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 24, 2011)

you should take a picture of the yolk and you can see a huge difference there also


----------

